# How do I get a body like a spartan warrior?



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

Right. I'm 5 foot 11 and 13 stone. Not fat, not thin but not really muscly. I guess average build. However I want a body like a spartan warrior in the shortest time possible.

What do I need to do?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

train like a spartan i would guess


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

get your dad to beat you up a few times, then go up a mountain

for a year and kill a few wolves with your bear hands lol


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

lol with a spear and shield?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

they had good bodies through training and diets, but they were also air brushed and used alot of visual computer effects on their bodies aswell. All is not what you see


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

But seriously, how do I get that 300 look?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

gamma radiation............


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> they had good bodies through training and diets, but they were also air brushed and used alot of visual computer effects on their bodies aswell. All is not what you see


ah k.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

How did you manage to get 5 red bars with only 2 posts?

Edit 1 green now??


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

JohnStubbs said:


> But seriously, how do I get that 300 look?


Invest in a permanent marker pen and draw some abbs and 6pack on mate, thats what i did!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

ostrain said:


> How did you manage to get 5 red bars with only 2 posts?
> 
> Edit 1 green now??


i need to rep him if he has got 5 reds in two posts. thats great going:thumbup1:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

1. Buy £30 worth of chicken a week and eat it.

2. Go to the gym and do bench, squat and deadlift three times a week.

3. After a year of doing the above buy some TEST E and inject once a week for six month and then do a PCT.

4. You will now look like a spartan warrior.


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

Listen guys this is a serious question and so I want serious answers. It's not a joke thread. I'm just being straight with my goals and not beating about the bush. I'm not gonna post something like "i want to lose some belly fat but bulk up a bit in my arms while gaining some strength". What I want is to look like one of the 300 spartans and i wa\nt to know exactly hoiw to go about achieving this.


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> 1. Buy £30 worth of chicken a week and eat it.
> 
> 2. Go to the gym and do bench, squat and deadlift three times a week.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate. Cheers for the answer. What is Test E and PCT tho? Are they stezzerss?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> 1. Buy £30 worth of chicken a week and eat it.
> 
> 2. Go to the gym and do bench, squat and deadlift three times a week.
> 
> ...


Don't think the spartans did test or PCT in them days

HA-OOH! HA-OOH! HA-OOH!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

^in all honesty you just need to nail a good workout programme and diet.

guy asked how to get a body like daniel craig and got flamed. daniel craig used to train at a gym i was at for the 007 and trust me, he has a better body than most on here


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> 1. Buy £30 worth of chicken a week and eat it.
> 
> 2. Go to the gym and do bench, squat and deadlift three times a week.
> 
> ...


are you serious mate..a true spartan would lauph at that

training!they were hardcore,,true warrior athletes


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

your only an athlete if you attend the athletes meeting!! :thumbup1:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

start with metabolic conditioning then incorporate gymnastic drills and skills. along side this eat a fully paleo diet. study bjj or mma and any no gi training too.

a spartan warrior was only concerned with functionality and their bodies reflect that.


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> they had good bodies through training and diets, but they were also air brushed and used alot of visual computer effects on their bodies aswell. All is not what you see


what diet? they had one of the worst diets ever!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> your only an athlete if you attend the athletes meeting!! :thumbup1:


spatans had meetings on a regular basis i would imagine then.

if i had a choice tho..ide rather be a templar night. :innocent:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

mal said:


> are you serious mate..a true spartan would lauph at that
> 
> training!they were hardcore,,true warrior athletes


Yeahh you still have to go out in the snow in your underpants and kill wolfs etc.. i thought that was a given though.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

They had a routine that they had to follow for the film. Tyre flips and whatnot, doubt many on here could complete it.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> They had a routine that they had to follow for the film. Tyre flips and whatnot, doubt many on here could complete it.


*The 300 Workout*

The workout gets its name from the total number of repetitions. But those 300 reps weren't done daily, as some media accounts report, Twight says. Rather, the 300 workout was the finale of months of training, a kind of graduation test, after actors had weight lifted and trained with tools such as medicine balls and Kettlebells (cast iron weights with handles).

It's daunting, and includes these weight-training moves:


25 pull-ups

50 deadlifts at 135 pounds

50 push-ups

50 box jumps with a 24-inch box

50 "floor wipers" (a core and shoulders exercise at 135 pounds)

50 "clean and press" at 36 pounds (a weight-lifting exercise)

25 more pull-ups -- for a total of 300 reps


There's no rest between movements and the score is based on total time.

Googled the above.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> Yeahh you still have to go out in the snow in your underpants and kill wolfs etc.. i thought that was a given though.


ah well that diff,,maybe killing three wolves while doing a set

of curls then


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i dont think they realy did it

i think its more like bull****

made up


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> *The 300 Workout*
> 
> The workout gets its name from the total number of repetitions. But those 300 reps weren't done daily, as some media accounts report, Twight says. Rather, the 300 workout was the finale of months of training, a kind of graduation test, after actors had weight lifted and trained with tools such as medicine balls and Kettlebells (cast iron weights with handles).
> 
> ...












"Ohhhh, its a deep burrrn"


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

get in a fight every single day about 2 to 3 times a day. make sure to kill your opponents. you must see blood. (either yours or theirs). get your spartan brothers to slash you before you go to bed. pain is your only friend. oh, do push ups everyday.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

ashie1986 said:


> i dont think they realy did it
> 
> i think its more like bull****
> 
> made up


I don't think many actually completed it, few did though.


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not sure about that workout. I can deadlift 145kg for 5. And I'm no Spartan. Yet. Surely the spartans would be deadlifting more than 60kg?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

JohnStubbs said:


> I'm not sure about that workout. I can deadlift 145kg for 5. And I'm no Spartan. Yet. Surely the spartans would be deadlifting more than 60kg?


You just lift your personal max for 3x5 after warming up imo, after killing a wolf preferably naked.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

JohnStubbs said:


> I'm not sure about that workout. I can deadlift 145kg for 5. And I'm no Spartan. Yet. Surely the spartans would be deadlifting more than 60kg?


lol did you completely disregard the 50 reps bit, along with the 250 reps of other excercises that go with it :lol:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Spartans had lots of gay sex

Maybe thats the secret?


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Spartans had lots of gay sex
> 
> Maybe thats the secret?


hahahahahahahahahahahahah

so did Persians but they weren't as good as Spartans....


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

JohnStubbs said:


> I'm not sure about that workout. I can deadlift 145kg for 5. And I'm no Spartan. Yet. Surely the spartans would be deadlifting more than 60kg?


try it then see what you think. remember it's timed

i wouldn't do this more than occasionally and would have a good mix of workouts.

i'd echo what steelicarus said above, follow a strength and metabolic conditioning workouts, combine this with some full body functional fighting, so you can walk the walk. Paleoish diet, meat, fruit, veg, nuts seeds, dairy if you can tolerate it.

Workout systems like crossfit, ross training and gym jones will get you part of the way there. Don't expect a short or easy ride though.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Spartans had lots of gay sex
> 
> Maybe thats the secret?


yup thats true, all spartan warriors were expected to take a younger man for sex and stay with him untill the time came to take a wife....they seemed to have glossed over that in the film


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Think i read that the spartan workout posted thing was just a test at the end, not what they actually did to get into the shape they did.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

IanStu said:


> yup thats true, all spartan warriors were expected to take a younger man for sex and stay with him untill the time came to take a wife....they seemed to have glossed over that in the film


Pedestry? or whatever its called haha

Also remember reading about how the Romans used to have long orgys lasting days where they would sleep with every man, woman and child... also the odd animal


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

this came up on QI at some point as well.... there was also a reason a gay reason why they were always well groomed as well, like hair done, make up etc and when i say gay, i mean actually literally gay.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

benicillin said:


> this came up on QI at some point as well.... there was also a reason a gay reason why they were always well groomed as well, like hair done, make up etc and when i say gay, i mean actually literally gay.


Yeah they washed and groomed each other before battle apparently 

Its only reccent times we have had the view that homosexual realtionships are not normal :laugh:

We are a strange species


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

Doing another bloke up the bum just because there's no women about at the time doesn't make you gay. Just like only eating veg because you got no meat in doesn't make you a vegetarian.

Grow up please!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

The turks also liked to use gang rape as a form of punishment (Vlad the impaler as a child spent time with the turks and it is thought this is where he got the idea to shove pikes up peopels ****s) and in many cultures it was expected to have anal sex on the battle field with the losing sides general/leader as a form of dominace

**** sake i know to much about this stuff  haha


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

JohnStubbs said:


> Doing another bloke up the bum just because there's no women about at the time doesn't make you gay. Just like only eating veg because you got no meat in doesn't make you a vegetarian.
> 
> Grow up please!


Nothing wrong with being gay mate, we're all friends here. But it is better for you, and everyone else around you if you can just admit it :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nothing wrong witht he question mate. just that people have a habbit of flaming threads like this

first off. train basic and heavy. Functional stuff. deadlift, squat, standing military press, pullups and dips as the basis of your training program. wee bit of arm wok now and then. split that up into two sessions and train every other day or 3x epr week maybe

do plenty walking on your non weight days

diet - eat a nice high protein diet. base it around whole eggs, chicken, beef, fish, pork..all that good suff. potatoes, rice, some fruit, veg. avoid breads and pastas and wheat crap. in short if it had a soul, swam, ran of flew about...eat it. if it was on a bush, tree or dug out the ground eat it. if not dont. Wee bit of protein powder is good too. dont bother bying branded stuff. overpriced. see my signature below for an idea of quality but value stuff

do this day in day out for months

cant go far wrong at that


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Nothing wrong witht he question mate. just that people have a habbit of flaming threads like this
> 
> first off. train basic and heavy. Functional stuff. deadlift, squat, standing military press, pullups and dips as the basis of your training program. wee bit of arm wok now and then. split that up into two sessions and train every other day or 3x epr week maybe
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Thanks for reply


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

benicillin said:


> "Ohhhh, its a deep burrrn"


Brilliant!


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

JohnStubbs said:


> But seriously, how do I get that 300 look?


Lots of running lots of lifting, no leg traing, lots of suppliments, a personal trainer and a specail ab spray tan.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

Jim206152 said:


> Invest in a permanent marker pen and draw some abbs and 6pack on mate, thats what i did!


some abs AND a six pack.. now this is somthing to be seen. abs on abs:whistling:


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

crf121359 said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> so did Persians but they weren't as good as Spartans....


i think its because the persians didnt swallow:bounce:


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

sully807 said:


> some abs AND a six pack.. now this is somthing to be seen. abs on abs:whistling:


doh!! meant pecs and a six pack


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

JohnStubbs said:


> Listen guys this is a serious question and so I want serious answers. It's not a joke thread. I'm just being straight with my goals and not beating about the bush.


I got a lot of laughs out of this thread so far 

I have a similar goal to yours but for me I have to be analytical about it. There are no shortcuts or magical formulas that will rapidly transform my body shape.

Training becomes everything, if you become serious you plan your life around your training. There aren't many life priorities that I would put before working out, except my kid and work.

Are you already doing the basics? Do you have a diet of 5-6 smaller meals? What's your current bodyfat % and where would you like this to be? Spartan warrior body shape, I'm guessing that's a bodyfat % below 10%? What does your workout schedule look like? How many times a week are you at the gym? Are you experienced or is this your first stint at working out? Do you use supplements, or plan to?


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

there is a specific training routine they did, im sure you can see it on the dvd extras, or find clips on youtube. i would imagine it's a good place to start


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

training vids are on youtube


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

the 300 training routine thats in magazines is not actually the routine they did

Performing a set routine is not going to make you look exactly like them anyway!


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

PeterTheEater said:


> training vids are on youtube


Really? Are they in black and white? Didn't realise they had cameras back then......... well well......

Back to the OP - google "Crossfit" - that's the approach they used for the 300 training. But it's ain't worth squat if your diet isn't spot on.

One point worth noting though - lose the phrase "in the shortest time possible" from your quest.... just focus on teh "look like a spartan" bit. Patience will be your biggest ally - impatience will lead you nowhere useful.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

kuju said:


> Really? Are they in black and white? Didn't realise they had cameras back then......... well well......
> 
> Back to the OP - google "Crossfit" - that's the approach they used for the 300 training. But it's ain't worth squat if your diet isn't spot on.
> 
> One point worth noting though - lose the phrase "in the shortest time possible" from your quest.... just focus on teh "look like a spartan" bit. Patience will be your biggest ally - impatience will lead you nowhere useful.


for the film 300


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

http://munfitnessblog.com/how-to-build-300-warriors-body-with-gym-workout/

Scroll down a bit, its on there.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Gerard Butler has releasd his training programme for 300 online. It goes into detail of what his diet was and all his training. Its worth a read, just google it. If tis his body you want. That doesnt make him a Spartan though, just an actor.


----------

